# Time Magazine Current Issue



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Time Magazine Current Issue May 15, 2006 
New Insights into the Hidden World of Autism

Cover Story about the school that John Luke attends, Celebrate the Children in Morris County NJ. If interested in learning more about the school you can visit their web site, http://www.celebratethechildren.org/

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/current/









Little boy on the cover is from Mine Hill, NJ.

Just wanted to share.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Tami!

I am going to read it and pass it along to Michelle. She is a Special Educator and will be very interested.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Thanks Tami!
> 
> I am going to read it and pass it along to Michelle. She is a Special Educator and will be very interested.
> 
> ...


Wow Tim, I didn't know Michelle was a Special Ed Teacher .......awesome. I am sure she is aware but I say it anyway, she is truly making a difference in this world! Thank God for Special Educators









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good article to read, I will have to get a copy.

I would guess there is no one in this world with more patience than the parents, that would be the teachers who make the choice to do it.









John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami,
That was a great article. I also read more about the autistic mind, in one of the articles. It gave more insight as to what you face everyday. You're a great mom, Tami!!







Glad you've got JL in capable hands!!
HUGS! 
Darlene action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would guess there is no one in this world with more patience than the parents, that would be the teachers who make the choice to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Exactly John, that is why they are so SPECIAL.* The parents don't have a choice, they just have to get a new education on child rearing & adapt as best as they can & with much help from the professionals. I cannot express how much they have taught us about our son over the years.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Tami,
> That was a great article. I also read more about the autistic mind, in one of the articles. It gave more insight as to what you face everyday. You're a great mom, Tami!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Darlene, 
In the article it mentions that the school opened in Jan. 2004 with 3 students, John Luke was one of them. He has been with Celebrate the Children since he is 3, right from the Early Intervention Program. We have learn so much from them it is unbelievable, & we are so grateful that they were finally able to start their own school. 
Now, this article can get the message out, that there are other approaches to teaching our special children that work miracles.









Thank You for your compliments .......... Right back at cha







or is it....It takes one to know one
















Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great article, Tami! Looks like a terrific place. Good for you (and John Luke!) and good for Time for pulling Autism out of the closet and into the mainstream. These aren't "problem children" - they're just kids - KIDS - with special needs. Its about time they (and their families) start getting the respect they/you deserve.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome, Tami. Wonderful article.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

One word .... Turely Amazing







ok that is 2.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tami,
I'll pick up Time this week so we can keep a copy. Karen will, of course, be very interested in the article too. It's always nice when the media highlight all the efforts going on that people don't usually see.

Just two days to go.







See ya then.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Great article, Tami! Looks like a terrific place. Good for you (and John Luke!) and good for Time for pulling Autism out of the closet and into the mainstream. These aren't "problem children" - they're just kids - KIDS - with special needs. Its about time they (and their families) start getting the respect they/you deserve.
> [snapback]109006[/snapback]​


Wolfie







thanks.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> ThorÂ Today, 06:23 AM Post #10Â
> 
> Tami
> 
> ...





> summergames84 Posted Yesterday, 07:27 PM
> Â Awesome, Tami. Wonderful article.Â





> Moosegut Posted Today, 06:43 AM
> Â Tami,
> I'll pick up Time this week so we can keep a copy. Karen will, of course, be very interested in the article too. It's always nice when the media highlight all the efforts going on that people don't usually see.
> 
> ...


Thanks & Yes, it is truly amazing, & wonderful how far they've come with breaking through the myths & ignorance about this terrible dibilitating illness. The progress that is being made with these children is AWESOME!
It is great that TIME highlights it now & again!








It blew my mind when I read that 1 out of almost every 166 American births will result in a child on the Autistic Spectrum. That is unreal & very very sad. Even though JL does not have Autism, he is neurologically impaired & does have some similar issues as children on the spectrum. I just can not get over that number 1 in 166 ....... how awful.


----------

